# Halloween Art - Poltergeist Clown



## Art-by-Andy (Sep 19, 2006)

This is an illustration I did for a website. It plays a video trailer in the TV.
Check it out at
Gore 'N More - A Yard Haunt by Dave Gugel


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great Jog! that is a cool job of puttint the vidio inside the art work og the clown and TV.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

I seen that movie when it was in theaters a lonnnnnnng time ago, and that clown still haunts me to this day,,,, eeek!!! (that and the giant flame skull which later turned up as a tattoo on my arm!)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is really cool! 
(I love how many artsy types are on here!)


----------

